# mt11



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

well i finally recieved my order from mr 3 bottles of mt11 1 bottle of back water and 2 bottles of igf, i put 2 mt11 in the freezer injected 1 bottle of mt11 with 1.5 mls of back water mixed it up for 2 mins then shot 15 ius so ill see how i get on with that of which im going to do every other day and use the sun bed 3 times per week. by the way i nearly injected the bac water in to the igf lol i must admit that after shooting it my face has gone bright red. i did get a bit confused when trying to work out the doseges for both mt11 and the igf but after a bit of pain staking reading i think i might have it right im gonna do 2 ius of igf per day which equals 40 mcgs i think! 1 iu in each arm or leg or just 1 dose on off traing days


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i wouldn't use 1.5mg of MTII i think this is way too much and you will get decent results with just 1mg eod max.....

i wouldn't split any shots of IGF less than 80mcg and keep the amount the same on non training days but inject at brekkie..


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i wouldn't use 1.5mg of MTII i think this is way too much and you will get decent results with just 1mg eod max.....
> 
> i wouldn't split any shots of IGF less than 80mcg and keep the amount the same on non training days but inject at brekkie..


 yes paul i think you might be rite mate since ive done my shot i felt absoulutly knackerd and went to bed for 2 hours i dont know weather any one else has had this problem and i certainly dont want to go black over nite and some times i have to work where ladys are present and i dont want any embarising problems arising lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well if it helps mate when i trialled this stuff i used .5mg ed and was very very pleased with the tan...


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> well if it helps mate when i trialled this stuff i used .5mg ed and was very very pleased with the tan...


rite so .5 it is then mate cheers


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you'll have a corner shop soon mate lol


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

BIG-UNC said:


> you'll have a corner shop soon mate lol


yes mate im moving to linthorpe road its funny cos ive just been to the boro to get some supergainers fuel from goodness sake its not bad that shop they give me discount. hows your pct gone unc? and when are you going back on the gear?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

supergainers?

i started on monday mate PCT went ok lost about 6-8 pound so all in all ok

started on TBOL on monday along with some eth prop and deca probably finish off on mast or tren not decided yet

you started that IGF yet?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

.5 of MTII to start with is fine but bump that up after about a week to 1mg, then take a couple or few tans a week and watch your tan come out big time.

It makes me freckle pretty damn bad and I dont like that.

Gives you wood from hell and I do like that.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> .5 of MTII to start with is fine but bump that up after about a week to 1mg, then take a couple or few tans a week and watch your tan come out big time.
> 
> It makes me freckle pretty damn bad and I dont like that.
> 
> Gives you wood from hell and I do like that.


Yes the only adverse side I noticed was the freckles.. Plus I got a birthmark on my ar$e which i didnt even know I had which has gone very dark..

Craigybabes

If you added 1.5 mil of bac water and are shooting 15iu on the slin pin then that is 1mg mate.


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

Aftershock said:


> Yes the only adverse side I noticed was the freckles.. Plus I got a birthmark on my ar$e which i didnt even know I had which has gone very dark..
> 
> Craigybabes
> 
> If you added 1.5 mil of bac water and are shooting 15iu on the slin pin then that is 1mg mate.


 so hows your missus getting on with the bac water/ hgh then mate ? my other half wants to see how i get on with mt11 first b4 she tryies it mind you the sooner the better it might make her get want sex a bit more lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I gave mine a shot of MTII @ 1mg and she said her private parts felt sensitive. Now this is a good thing along with your own private parts having a viagra like reaction to the MTII.

I think you both will be happy with the results.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i think your all pervs lol


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

mg: im not unc its them other lot you know wot they are all like


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am well I used to be.

I even gave my chick a shot of viramone to put her in the mood:eek:

Actually she didnt notice anything.......Should have doubled it

I gave her a viagra too once and that didnt do anything but set me back $15.00.

Gave her some MTII and that did the trick, so did a lap dance at a tittie bar that really made her get in the mood.

In fact soo much into the mood I had to pull her out of there never to return.

I think she has a boob fettish or something, possible gay tendencies too which buggs me sometimes.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

didnt the owners say anything when *you *were doing *your* lap dance scott! :tongue10:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> didnt the owners say anything when *you *were doing *your* lap dance scott! :tongue10:


Funny thing the stripper was alowing my woman to touch her and was telling her what hand to use as her outside of the body was blocking if from the bosses point of view.

That stripper would never let me touch her but my GF, hell she was egging her on.

Chicks, what a joke.

I feel like traiding her in for a newer model


----------

